# John deere bike on craiglist



## John G04 (Mar 9, 2021)

1896 Antique John Deere - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

1896 Antique John Deere Bicycle We found this antique bicycle in the dry crawl space under our house after moving in. The brass emblem on the front says: Deere Implement Co, San Francisco 1896, Deer...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 9, 2021)

Wow!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 10, 2021)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Wow!



Agreed!  I would love to buy a house and find a killer bicycle tucked away somewhere.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 10, 2021)

That shouldn’t last long. They coulda took a better pic of the badge though. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 10, 2021)

pics aren't very big, but nice to archive.























1896 Antique John Deere Bicycle
We found this antique bicycle in the dry crawl space under our house after moving in. The brass emblem on the front says: Deere Implement Co, San Francisco 1896, Deer Leader. My neighbor said this was John Deere but that did not seem make sense as I always thought John Deere was a Midwest company. On further research it seems the bike was made by John Deere and this was their West coast location. We also found an emblem had sold back in December on Ebay for over $2,000! I am glad we didn’t put the bike out for the trash. I rubbed on the emblem slightly and applied mineral oil to bring up the brass. I was thinking about restoring the paint on the frame and wood wheels but just do not have the time or experience. The seat, handlebar grips, and the tires are pretty junky, and one of the wheels is warped. The tires are miss-matched, the front may offer some clues as it has a 1900 or 1901 patent date and is marked UNXLO White Tread Motor Car Supply Co. Chicago U.S.A. Pat. Nov. 17’ O1?, the last digit is partially rubbed off. I tried getting new tires at the local bike shop but they said they did not have this type and would need to change the rims to make their tires work. I showed them the bike and they said it had homemade repairs. They thought the green paint on the front of the bike was original but the maroon paint on the rear was applied by a kid way back when. Selling the bike AS-IS! Cash only! No scammers please. $3,000 or best offer. A local buyer is preferred because I want cash and don’t know how to ship this.


----------

